# Suggestions on Protein Shake



## esheesle (Nov 30, 2003)

Been working out for a while and want to start taking a protein shake as well. I have primarily IBS-D and would like to try not to make it worse. As of now i have just been drinking 2 Boost High Protein drinks a day which doesn't seem to bother me too much. Thoughts?Thanks


----------

